# Bathroom sink drain pipe on the side of the wall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without a picture not sure how anyone one can be of much help.
Why not replumb it under the house so it comes up in the wall behind the sink?


----------



## amandanory (Nov 18, 2012)

i am trying it to be as small of a project as possible, the picture is under my post. I cannot re route the plumbing under the house because the floor is my ceiling for the downstairs floor and my other bathroom for the top floor share a wall with this bathroom that is the reason why the plumbing is coming thru the wall


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would have just cut that pipe in the middle of the straight section, used a hole saw to make the hole big enough for the pipe to fit in the side of the cabinet, mount the cabinet and used an ABS coupling to reconnect everything. There was no reason to take the cabinet apart like it looks like you may have.
Even if you needed to remove the toilet to get the cabinet in place. A $2.00 wax ring is all it would have cost.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

amandanory- You'll notice the existing coupling on the pipe- the previous owner did basically the same thing as you propose.I'd say go for.
Cut about an inch from the existing coupling, remove the old side panel and install your vanity. Then reassemble using ABS glue and pipe.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

You'll have to cut off the "elbow" anyway - there's almost zero chance that the new sink drain is going to line up with the old trap. It will have to reconfigured anyway, so just cut it off. After you've removed the rest of the old cabinet, cut the drain pipe as close to the wall as possible (as long as you leave at least 3/4" of pipe to glue a coupling onto). Drill an oversized hole (2 1/2") in the side of the new cabinet so that you can reach the glue dawber in and fit the coupling on after the cabinet has been installed. The handles on the hot and cold shut-off valves can be removed with a screwdriver so that you can fit the new cabinet a little more easily also


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Always install the faucet in the counter top before installing it on the vanity.
Why stand on your head in that tiny cabinet trying to do it.


----------



## amandanory (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow!!! Thanks everyone you really eased my worries. Definately will cut off the elbow and just do exactly what you all suggested.


----------

